# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Sony World - PlayStation VR - An Instant Hit! Sony announced World's fastest SD card!

## PunchHaaji

Hi, Friends...

here's a thread for all new Sony Electronic Products and Gadgets in the Markets..  :Cheers1: 

*

Review Index:*


Sony Dash

Sony Bloggie Camera

3D Cybershot

Sony Ericsson X8 (low cost Sony Touch phone)

Groove in Style Sony Giiq Headphones 
PS3/Cybershot reviews (Thanks to Santino  :Rockon:  ) 
Sony BRAVIA LED 3D TV - LX900 Series  :Thumbup: 


To Be Continued...

----------


## PunchHaaji

Sony Dash: _A Personal Internet viewer_


Dash is an amped-up alarm clock running a Sony-tweaked version of the Chumby widget OS that lets you view Internet TV, look at photos from Facebook, browse headlines on Engadget, and check Twitter from the Dash's seven-inch capacitive Touchscreen. Dash also adds in Sony's Bravia Internet Video platform to support streaming media services like Netflix, Pandora, and Slacker. 


Features:
_500MHz Processor_ _256MB of RAM__Seven-inch capacitive Touchscreen__Stereo speakers_ _Snooze bar and dedicated volume buttons__USB port/headphone jack_ _Chubby OS__Internet TV/Netflix/Youtube/Facebook/Pandora/Twitter__Thousands of Applications/Themes_Negatives
Bulky designLagging key responseNo internal Battery
 
_Sony calls the Dash a "personal internet viewer," and cloud-based content is the clear priority: there's no provision for streaming your own media from a computer or server. That's a bit of a bummer, especially since the USB port isn't supported for local playback of music or photos yet. There are a couple Chumby widgets that seem to handle LAN streaming. Same goes for photos: it's easier to look at Facebook photos than it is to view images from your PC, and while there are Chumby widgets that bridge the gap. Well expect a better Machine in Sony Dash 2 which will be out in market on 2012 December._

----------


## PunchHaaji

_Sony Bloggie Pocket MP4 Camera_ 


 


*Features:*
1080p and 720p video5x optical zoom2.5-inch swiveling LCD/Horizontal PlaybackOne-Touch video uploading to YouTube, MySpace, and FacebookRemovable Lithium ion rechargeable batteryHDMI Output/Built-in USB ArmCompatible with both OS X and Windows machinesDual memory Stick Duo and SD card slotCapable of focusing on objects close up.Face Detection/Steadyshot image stabilization featuresLight weight, small, handy, cheap and trendy.*Negatives:*
Only 25 min Video recordingSlow focus

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Worldest Smallest 3D Digital Camera* 

Sony new 3D Cyber-shot Digital Camera models (DSC-TX9 and DSC-WX5)  :Thumbup:  with bunches of features...






*Features:*
3D Sweep Panorama12.2 Megapixel Back-illuminated Exmor R CMOS Image SensorCarl Zeiss Vario-Tessar Lens /4x Optical Zoom3.5 Xtra Fine LCD touch screen display1 w/TruBlack technologyBIONZ Image ProcessorBackground DefocusHigh speed shootingWide zoom displayIn-Camera Retouching ToolsHDMI outputSoft Skin mode/Natural Flash/Sweep Multi Angle/TrackingFocus/Hand held Twilight/Backlight Correction HDRAnti-Motion Blur Mode/High Sensitivity Mode/Scene modes/Intelligent Auto (iAuto) mode/HD MP4 Movie Mode/Easy Shooting Mode/Intelligent Scene Recognition (iSCN) Mode/Superior Auto mode/Intelligent Sweep Panorama Mode/1080i AVCHD Movie Mode  :Thumbup:   :Thumbup: Easy Touch Screen InteractionOptical SteadyShot image stabilizationSmile Shutter technology/Motion Detection/Intelligent AF/Anti-blink FunctionFace Detection technology[8 Faces (Auto / Touch / Child Priority / Adult Priority)]Scene Modes : High Sensitivity, Twilight, Twilight Portrait, Soft Snap, Landscape, Beach, Snow, Fireworks, Hi-Speed Shutter Underwater, Gourmet, Pet, Soft Skin PhotoTV HD technology/TransferJet technology/BRAVIA Sync technology
PhotoMusic feature
 



_Negative:_
Cost (starts from $ 275-400)No embedded GPS  :Huh:

----------


## PunchHaaji

_Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 - Low cost X10 (Sony's reply to Corby)_  :thumleft:   :thumleft:   :thumleft: 

Compared to the X10 mini, the camera on the X8 has been downgraded to 3MP fixed-focus, but the screen has grown to a healthy 3 inches and the resolution has doubled –improving both the image quality and giving the custom Android UI more room to work with. The rest of the package was left intact – down to the complimentary 2GB microSD card in the box. Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8 will be priced at less than Rs 11,500, which will make good value for money. 



*Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8:*

GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz, UMTS 1900/2100 MHz, HSDPA/Touchscreen bar 99 x 54 x 15 mm, 104g weight3" 16M-color TFT capacitive touchscreen with HVGA resolution; scratch-resistant surfaceAndroid OS 1.6 with custom Sony Ericsson UI/600Mhz processor 28MB internal memory, microSD card slot, 2GB card included 3-megapixel fixed-focus camera, geo-tagging, VGA@30fps video recordingWi-Fi 802.11 b/g, Bluetooth 2.1 with A2DP, standard microUSB port, GPS receiver with A-GPS, digital compass, 3.5mm audio jack Timescape UI, Infinite button, accelerometer for screen auto rotate, FM radio with RDS, TrackID music recognition

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Groove in Style Sony Giiq Headphones MDRPQ2*





*Features:*

Gold-plated L-shaped stereo mini plug
Frequency Response : 10 - 24,000 Hz
Weight (Approx.) : 4.8 oz
Cord Length (Approx.) : 3.9 ft
Stylish design/color  :Thumbup1: 
Neodymium internal Magent
Perfect for PC Gamers..

*Negative:*
No Mic
Limited color options

----------


## Safal

good thread macha

----------


## Niranjan

Sony yude digital camera okke engane ?

Planning to buy one

----------


## PunchHaaji

> good thread macha


 :Rockon: 




> Sony yude digital camera okke engane ?
> 
> Planning to buy one


Sony-ude puthiya oru edivettu 3D Camera with endless features released in US  :Clap3:   :Clap3:   :Clap3:  India-yil 2010 Q4il release cheyum.. But Price  :Swoon:  
Aa cameraye patti review njan mukallil ittitunde..

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx Haji for the information..............

----------


## veecee

sony  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## veecee

> Sony yude digital camera okke engane ?
> 
> Planning to buy one


dhairyamayi vangicho, njan use cheyunnathu sony ude anu :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

*Apple nu oru thread thudangatte?*

----------


## veecee

> *Apple nu oru thread thudangatte?*


i phone vangichatinte ahankaram  :Beee:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *Apple nu oru thread thudangatte?*


_Apple thread thudangiko... Full support from me!!! _

----------


## Saathan

> i phone vangichatinte ahankaram


oru week pollum sherikku use cheyan pettiyilla  :Sad: 
already £25 poyi kitti... apple store il poyappo avar paranjathu £150 avum ennanu  :Swoon:

----------


## Saathan

> _Apple thread thudangiko... Full support from me!!! _


athu arinjal mathi  :Cheers1:

----------


## veecee

> oru week pollum sherikku use cheyan pettiyilla 
> already £25 poyi kitti... apple store il poyappo avar paranjathu £150 avum ennanu


raman panijathanalle... :cheers:

----------


## SunDarAN

I want 5.1 hometheatre without dvd player
And support coaxial digital audio input
And low money
Pls help me
Ethu companyudethayalum madi

----------


## PunchHaaji

> I want 5.1 hometheatre without dvd player
> And support coaxial digital audio input
> And low money
> Pls help me
> Ethu companyudethayalum madi


_Sony Home Theatre price kooduthala. better go for Philips or Onida..._

----------


## kannappanunni

Angane oru Sony Cybershot Camera innu swanthamakki.

----------


## Safal

> Angane oru Sony Cybershot Camera innu swanthamakki.


ethra MP?? rate ethrayayi? kollamo?

----------


## John Raj

> Sony yude digital camera okke engane ?
> 
> Planning to buy one


Macha sony yekkal nallathu canon aanu....
sony lens carl seiss canon okke swantham lens with awesome clarity

----------


## John Raj

> ethra MP?? rate ethrayayi? kollamo?


Running Race competition il kittiya sammanama.... :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## Santi

PlayStation®3 120GB CONSOLE




Introducing the new look PlayStation®3 – packaging all your favourite features in a sleeker, lighter design. And with a massive 120GB of storage, you can now start getting more from your console.
Enjoy High Definition gaming and movie playback
32% smaller, 36% lighter and 34% less power consumption
Motion-sensitive DUALSHOCK 3 wireless controllers and an intuitive control system
120GB built-in storage space
Wireless online connectivity
Access free music video streaming service through Vidzone

Standard Retail Price: 
MRP Rs. 19,990 /-* 
(MRP inclusive of all taxes)

----------


## John Raj

> PlayStation®3 120GB CONSOLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing the new look PlayStation®3  packaging all your favourite features in a sleeker, lighter design. And with a massive 120GB of storage, you can now start getting more from your console.
> Enjoy High Definition gaming and movie playback
> 32% smaller, 36% lighter and 34% less power consumption
> Motion-sensitive DUALSHOCK 3 wireless controllers and an intuitive control system
> ...


PS 3 kaalum nallathu xbox alle santi?
athinte price ariyumo?

----------


## Santi

> PS 3 kaalum nallathu xbox alle santi?
> athinte price ariyumo?


*Slim 250GB Xbox 360 hits India; Costs Rs. 21,990*



Microsoft has blessed India with the all new slim 250GB Xbox 360 gaming console. Ready to support controller free gaming device Kinect, the new slim Xbox 360 console with 250GB storage will be available in retail stores for Rs. 21,990. Sporting a smaller enclosure and an angular design, the new 250GB Xbox 360 will come with built-in Wi-Fi, Kinect Port and HDMI port.  

Smartly packed in a glossy black angular chassis, the new Xbox 360 will have touch sensitive buttons for power and eject functions. Inside the chassis lies a 45nm fabrication process made 3.2GHz Xenon PPC microprocessors and 500MHz ATI built Xenos GPU that comes with 48 shader processors. With bigger heatsink and two small fans, this new Xbox 360 is said to have quieter operation than its predecessors.

Controller-free Kinect device that blew us off our feet can be connected directly to this version of gaming console. Also, the HDMI port will let you hook it up to bigger HDTVs. For storing your games and other multimedia, new Xbox 360 will offer you 250GB massive HDD. Too bad that you can't use older memory cards with this new console and if you want to do that, you might have to buy a data transfer cable. 

For wireless connectivity, new Xbox 360 console has built-in 802.11n Wi-Fi support that will let you game online wirelessly. 

The new 250GB Xbox 360 bundle for India will have the game console, Xbox 360 headset, Xbox 360 Wireless Controller, and Xbox 360 Composite A/V cable.

----------


## Santi

*Slim Sony A840 OLED Screen Walkman Rs. 8,990*

Sony has introduced new A-series walkman that sports OLED screen and super slim form factor. Besides the super 2.8-inch OLED screen, new A840 Walkman also features built-in Digital Noise Cancelling and S-Master Digital Amplifier technology. Sony India will make new A840 Walkman available in 8GB and 16GB versions with a wide color range to choose from.

New Sony A-series A840 Walkman's OLED color display screen is stunning enough to support 400x240 pixel WQVGA resolution and high contrast ratio. This portable media player has built-in Digital Noise Cancellation feature with high sensitive microphone in the headphones. Featuring just 7.2mm slim shell, this Walkman player can play music for up to 31 hours and video for 9 hours. 








One can play videos on 720x480 resolution on the color OLED screen. Adding music to this Walkman is easy - just drag and drop the files you wish to add in the desktop content transfer software. The best part about this Walkman player is that it packs FM tuner so Radio listeners can switch to their favorite programs any time.

For India, the 8GB version of Sony A840 Walkman is available in Black, Bronze and White color options for Rs. 8,990. On the other hand, the 16GB model is available only in Black color for Rs. 11,990.

----------


## kannappanunni

> ethra MP?? rate ethrayayi? kollamo?





12.1 Mega Pixel W Series 4x Optical Zoom Cyber-shot (Black)

Stylishly sleek and simple to operate. The Cyber-shot W310 enables you to capture perfect pictures every time with innovative technologies such as Intelligent Auto Mode, Smile Shutter and Face Detection.

    * 12.1 Mega Pixels
    * Wide angle 4x optical zoom lens
    * 2.7 (6.9 cm) Clear Photo LCD Screen
    * Intelligent Auto Mode
    * Smile Shutter
    * Face Detection

Standard Retail Price:
MRP Rs. 7,990 /-* (MRP inclusive of all taxes)

----------


## B I L A L

Enikkoru home theatre medikanam...oru medium range roomil set cheyananu....ethanu nallathu....yamaha yude oru sadhanam vannu nikununundu....newer used item aanu...5500 rs aanu chodikkunathu....enthu cheyyanam ....arenkilum help....noushu annaa.........

----------


## Harry

> 12.1 Mega Pixel W Series 4x Optical Zoom Cyber-shot (Black)
> 
> Stylishly sleek and simple to operate. The Cyber-shot W310 enables you to capture perfect pictures every time with innovative technologies such as Intelligent Auto Mode, Smile Shutter and Face Detection.
> 
> * 12.1 Mega Pixels
> * Wide angle 4x optical zoom lens
> * 2.7 (6.9 cm) Clear Photo LCD Screen
> * Intelligent Auto Mode
> * Smile Shutter
> ...


 
2-3 Photos post cheyyu. kaanatte  :Detective:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Enikkoru home theatre medikanam...oru medium range roomil set cheyananu....ethanu nallathu....yamaha yude oru sadhanam vannu nikununundu....newer used item aanu...5500 rs aanu chodikkunathu....enthu cheyyanam ....arenkilum help....noushu annaa.........


Sony aduthide oru 5.1 Multimedia speakers irakkiyittundu. 4.9 K anu vila.

----------


## kannappanunni

> 2-3 Photos post cheyyu. kaanatte


idam. naleyavatte, prakrithi ramaneeyatha oppiyeduthu idam.  :Nea:  :Nea:

----------


## kunjachan

> Sony aduthide oru 5.1 Multimedia speakers irakkiyittundu. 4.9 K anu vila.


sound system okke Philips aanu best..

----------


## kannappanunni

> sound system okke Philips aanu best..


Philips Radio only best.

----------


## kunjachan

> Philips Radio only best.


Radio mathramonnnumalla njangalde veettile 5.1 philips systethil Big B okke kaananam. uncle nte veettil 7.1 sony aanu athilum valare nannayittu thonni.
athe pole vila kooduthalum parasyam kuravumaanenkilum tv um philips thanne Best
avaraanu ee year um best LCD tv technology (Europe) award adichondu poyathu
http://www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/36475/cat/

----------


## kannappanunni

> Radio mathramonnnumalla njangalde veettile 5.1 philips systethil Big B okke kaananam. uncle nte veettil 7.1 sony aanu athilum valare nannayittu thonni.
> *athe pole vila kooduthalum parasyam kuravumaanenkilum tv um philips thanne Best*
> avaraanu ee year um best LCD tv technology (Europe) award adichondu poyathu
> Philips - Cinema 21:9 - 7000 series - 5000 series - CRT - Televisions - Sound and vision


Philips mosham alla, But Sonyude standard oralkkum illa. normal CRT polum avrude variety anu Triniton Picture Tube. they have their standard in each product.   :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1: 

Normal dvd okke 2 year kazhiyumbol lence adichu pokum (ella brandum) but sony aa prashanm adhikam kandittilla.

Pinne sound kidu Boss okke anu. but price also big

----------


## kunjachan

> Philips mosham alla, But Sonyude standard oralkkum illa. normal CRT polum avrude variety anu Triniton Picture Tube. they have their standard in each product.  
> 
> Normal dvd okke 2 year kazhiyumbol lence adichu pokum (ella brandum) but sony aa prashanm adhikam kandittilla.
> 
> Pinne sound kidu Boss okke anu. but price also big


no way..Philips erakkunna product (tv,sound system,radio,dvd layer etc etc) sony athinte purakilaanu quality aayalum techonology aayalum.
njangalde philips DVD player 5-6 yrs aayi no complaints ithu vare service center il kerittilla :Icecream: . TV almost 12 yrs aaayi edakku 2 vattam idi vetti fuse poyathozhichal no complaints ippolum nannayi work cheyyunnondu maattanum thonnunnilla.
pinne aake olla kuzhappam authorised service center ile nannaakkan pattu. sony de tv okke ellaadathum nannaakkam.
pinne philips nu advts kuravaanu,vila kooduthal,dealers nu commision kuravu, ithokke popularity kurachu.. but quality athil vere onnum ithinte mukalil povilla

----------


## kannappanunni

> no way..Philips erakkunna product (tv,sound system,radio,dvd layer etc etc) sony athinte purakilaanu quality aayalum techonology aayalum.
> njangalde philips DVD player 5-6 yrs aayi no complaints ithu vare service center il kerittilla. TV almost 12 yrs aaayi edakku 2 vattam idi vetti fuse poyathozhichal no complaints ippolum nannayi work cheyyunnondu maattanum thonnunnilla.
> pinne aake olla kuzhappam authorised service center ile nannaakkan pattu. sony de tv okke ellaadathum nannaakkam.
> pinne philips nu advts kuravaanu,vila kooduthal,dealers nu commision kuravu, ithokke popularity kurachu.. but quality athil vere onnum ithinte mukalil povilla


my onida 12 years no problem. 

sonykkum commisiion kuravanu, kadakkar vilkkan athra interest illa.

----------


## kannappanunni

> no way..Philips erakkunna product (tv,sound system,radio,dvd layer etc etc) sony athinte purakilaanu quality aayalum techonology aayalum.
> njangalde philips DVD player 5-6 yrs aayi no complaints ithu vare service center il kerittilla. TV almost 12 yrs aaayi edakku 2 vattam idi vetti fuse poyathozhichal no complaints ippolum nannayi work cheyyunnondu maattanum thonnunnilla.
> pinne aake olla kuzhappam authorised service center ile nannaakkan pattu. sony de tv okke ellaadathum nannaakkam.
> pinne philips nu advts kuravaanu,vila kooduthal,dealers nu commision kuravu, ithokke popularity kurachu.. but quality athil vere onnum ithinte mukalil povilla


sony+philiphs anu dvd invent cheythathu  :Meeting:  :Meeting:

----------


## Thakkudu

> Enikkoru home theatre medikanam...oru medium range roomil set cheyananu....ethanu nallathu....yamaha yude oru sadhanam vannu nikununundu....newer used item aanu...5500 rs aanu chodikkunathu....enthu cheyyanam ....arenkilum help....noushu annaa.........


sonyum koppum onnum medikkenda....Harmon Kardon vangikku....idivettu anu... :Punk:  :Punk:  :Punk:  illenkil Infinity.....

----------


## Thakkudu

> 12.1 Mega Pixel W Series 4x Optical Zoom Cyber-shot (Black)
> 
> Stylishly sleek and simple to operate. The Cyber-shot W310 enables you to capture perfect pictures every time with innovative technologies such as Intelligent Auto Mode, Smile Shutter and Face Detection.
> 
>     * 12.1 Mega Pixels
>     * Wide angle 4x optical zoom lens
>     * 2.7 (6.9 cm) Clear Photo LCD Screen
>     * Intelligent Auto Mode
>     * Smile Shutter
> ...


engine undu...sony 14 MP cameryekkalum nalla clarity canon 8 Mp tharum,,,,

----------


## shalini

Hi...I bought a new DSC-W350 digital camera two days before...when iam focusing on some thing to click then it automatically swaps between "Intelligent Auto Adjustment"(still) and "Auto"(movie)...it also happens while viewing the photos..i fell irritated using this Digicam...somebody please help....thanks in advance for your quick response.

----------


## samsha22

> Hi...I bought a new DSC-W350 digital camera two days before...when iam focusing on some thing to click then it automatically swaps between "Intelligent Auto Adjustment"(still) and "Auto"(movie)...it also happens while viewing the photos..i fell irritated using this Digicam...somebody please help....thanks in advance for your quick response.


change the mode and see...

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Hi...I bought a new DSC-W350 digital camera two days before...when iam focusing on some thing to click then it automatically swaps between "Intelligent Auto Adjustment"(still) and "Auto"(movie)...it also happens while viewing the photos..i fell irritated using this Digicam...somebody please help....thanks in advance for your quick response.


select the Auto Capture mode option.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> sony+philiphs anu dvd invent cheythathu


_Sony thanneyanu Blu-rayum invent cheythathu.. Sony Blu-ray playerinu vila kuranju..now Rs 9000/- only in Bangalore.. Njan Blu-ray layerinte review idunundu.._

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Running Race competition il kittiya sammanama....


Great! Athelete aano...  :Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> PlayStation®3 120GB CONSOLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing the new look PlayStation®3  packaging all your favourite features in a sleeker, lighter design. And with a massive 120GB of storage, you can now start getting more from your console.
> Enjoy High Definition gaming and movie playback
> 32% smaller, 36% lighter and 34% less power consumption
> Motion-sensitive DUALSHOCK 3 wireless controllers and an intuitive control system
> ...





> *Slim Sony A840 OLED Screen Walkman Rs. 8,990*
> 
> Sony has introduced new A-series walkman that sports OLED screen and super slim form factor. Besides the super 2.8-inch OLED screen, new A840 Walkman also features built-in Digital Noise Cancelling and S-Master Digital Amplifier technology. Sony India will make new A840 Walkman available in 8GB and 16GB versions with a wide color range to choose from.
> 
> New Sony A-series A840 Walkman's OLED color display screen is stunning enough to support 400x240 pixel WQVGA resolution and high contrast ratio. This portable media player has built-in Digital Noise Cancellation feature with high sensitive microphone in the headphones. Featuring just 7.2mm slim shell, this Walkman player can play music for up to 31 hours and video for 9 hours. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 12.1 Mega Pixel W Series 4x Optical Zoom Cyber-shot (Black)
> 
> Stylishly sleek and simple to operate. The Cyber-shot W310 enables you to capture perfect pictures every time with innovative technologies such as Intelligent Auto Mode, Smile Shutter and Face Detection.
> 
> * 12.1 Mega Pixels
> * Wide angle 4x optical zoom lens
> * 2.7 (6.9 cm) Clear Photo LCD Screen
> * Intelligent Auto Mode
> * Smile Shutter
> ...


 
_Thanks for the reviews! Santino... Keep contributing to the thread!! \\:D/  \\:D/_

----------


## kannappanunni

> 2-3 Photos post cheyyu. kaanatte

----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## PunchHaaji

Thanks for the image capture, Noushu. Sony Cameras rocks!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Thanks for the image capture, Noushu. Sony Cameras rocks!!


actual size kittan, each imagilum click cheyyuka.

----------


## kannappanunni

aro ivide paranju canon 8 = sony 12, ente wifnte kayyil ullathu cannon 8 anu, athil ee same images eduthu idam.

----------


## Shankar Das

kollam........ noushu bhai.....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> aro ivide paranju canon 8 = sony 12, ente wifnte kayyil ullathu cannon 8 anu, athil ee same images eduthu idam.


screenshots idu.. sony v/s canon compare cheyam...

----------


## kannappanunni

> screenshots idu.. sony v/s canon compare cheyam...


sure ............

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony BRAVIA LED 3D TV - LX900 Series* 


*Specifications:*  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes: 

LED Screen Size: 52 (132 cm), 16:9
Weight: Approx. 30.2kg
Price: *Rs 75,000 - Rs. 3,50,000* 
Display Resolution Full HD 1080 (1920 x 1080)
Video Processing BRAVIA Engine 3/Motionflow 200Hz PRO
Backlight Module with Edge LED
Live Colour/Deep Color/Intelligent Picture/MPEG Noise Reduction/24P True Cinema/Viewing Angle: 178°



Picture Mode Vivid / Standard / Custom / Cinema / Game-Standard / Game-Original / Graphics / Sports / Photo-Vivid / Photo-Standard / Photo-Original / Photo-Custom
CineMotion/Film Mode/Cinema Drive/3D Comb Filter/(Integrated with built-in 3D Transmitter)

*Audio*
Sony Original Surround/S-Force Front Surround
Sound Modes: Dynamic / Standard / Clear Voice
Surround Modes:Cinema / Music / Live Sports / Game
S-Master/Dolby Digital/Simulated Stereo

*Available input/output ports:*
HDMI / Audio In 4 (2 Side/ 2 Rear)/USB 2.0 : Photo (JPEG, RAW), Music (MP3), Video (AVC, AVCHD, MPEG4, DivX)/Ethernet Connection/Component / Audio In/Composite / Audio In/HD15 PC Input / Audio 1/Digital Audio Output/Optical Digital Output/Audio Out /Headphone Out 

*Other Features*
BRAVIA Sync/DLNA/Photo MAP/Picture Frame Mode/PhotoTV HD/XMB/Clock/Sleep Timer/On/Off Timer/Teletext(1000 pages)/PAP (Picture And Picture)/PIP (Picture In Picture)/Swivel & Tilt 



*Entertainment*
BRAVIA Internet Video/BRAVIA Internet Widgets/Wi-Fi Wi-Fi Integrated

*ECO Features*
Eco Settings/PC Power Management/Idle TV Standby/Dynamic Backlight Control/Backlight Off Mode/Intelligent Presence Sensor/Presence Sensor with FACE DETECTION/Light Sensor/Power Saving Modes/Energy Saving Switch.

*Supplied Accessories*
Remote Control RM-GD010
Batteries 2 x AAA
3D Glasses TDG-BR100/B (Black) x 2

----------


## PunchHaaji

Updates on the way!!

----------


## srk@fk

*brother sony ericsson experia x10 mini pro ye kurichu enthanu abipryam?* 

*eniku athu vangan talparyam undu*

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *brother sony ericsson experia x10 mini pro ye kurichu enthanu abipryam?* 
> 
> *eniku athu vangan talparyam undu*


 
_Better opt for Xperia 8. It is economic and feature rich compared X10 mini_

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

thanks for updates....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> thanks for updates....


You're welcome  :1st:

----------


## John Raj

oru 8k ku oru digi cam venam... HD video... video edukkumbo zoom cheyyanum pattanam... pls giv some valuable suggestions.....

----------


## kandahassan

sonyude tvm,kollam showroom or service center evideyennu ariyamo????plsss help me?????

----------


## JOCHAYAN

pazhaya blu-ray player   mati..puthiyathu vangi...sony BDP S580..$190....3D,built in wifi,yutube,hdmi,full hd 1080p...i phone oru media remote ayi ithil upayogikkam...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *Sony BRAVIA LED 3D TV - LX900 Series* 
> 
> 
> *Specifications:*   
> 
> LED Screen Size: 52 (132 cm), 16:9
> Weight: Approx. 30.2kg
> Price: *Rs 75,000 - Rs. 3,50,000* 
> Display Resolution Full HD 1080 (1920 x 1080)
> ...





> pazhaya blu-ray player   mati..puthiyathu vangi...sony BDP S580..$190....3D,built in wifi,yutube,hdmi,full hd 1080p...i phone oru media remote ayi ithil upayogikkam...


 :Vandivittu:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## AslaN

Sony Walkman A Series 16GB

It may be the thinnest ever Sony MP3 player, at just 7.2mm deep, but the WALKMAN® A845 is packed with features. Choosing tracks and watching videos is simple and fun on the large, scratch-resistant 2.8" glass display, with noticeably enhanced resolution and clarity. Pop in the new concept earphones and get more involved with your entertainment, thanks to Digital Noise Cancelling, which uses microphones in to the earphones to block up to 98% of ambient noise.

There's even an S-Master Digital Amplifier built in to deliver rich, natural audio fidelity, making it the best sounding MP3 Walkman ever. The open format of WALKMAN® makes transferring music and video from existing libraries like iTunes® and Windows Media Player easy , while an FM tuner and BBC iPlayer compatibility mean you'll never be stuck for new music and video. With 16GB of storage, the A845 has room for nearly 4,000 tracks, or 60 hours of video, and a generous battery life of up to 29 hours so every journey will be an entertaining one.

Razor sharp OLED screen
It may be small, but the WALKMAN® A845 boasts a large full colour 2.8" OLED screen, which brings videos, images and album art to you in bright, razor-sharp detail. A high contrast ratio and super quick response time means that even high-action scenes will appear smooth and clear.

Obsessed with sound
The WALKMAN® A845 combines  built-in Digital Noise Cancelling, with clever new earphones to deliver excellent audio fidelity while simultaneously eliminating distracting ambient noise by up to 98%. Add to that the unique closed and air-tight fit of the concept earphones and you have a truly immersive listening experience.

The choice is yours 
The WALKMAN® A845 works with TV and radio downloads. This opens up access to over 400 hours of great TV and radio shows for your Walkman every week. A built-in FM tuner sets you free to explore 30 pre-set radio stations too. Add the WMC-NWV10 accessory cable to your kit, and youve got the option of playing your videos and music through your TV.

Music, videos and photos are just a drag and drop away
WALKMAN® works with open format files, which means that no matter where your entertainment is stored, youll be able to transfer and enjoy it while youre on the move. You can easily transfer tracks from iTunes to your Walkman using the included Content Transfer app. Alternatively use Windows Media player or even just drag and drop from Windows Explorer.

Hours and hours of enjoyment
At 16GB the WALKMAN® A845 can be filled with up to 3,850 tracks or 60 hours of video. Thats a lot of entertainment, and youre going to need plenty of time to enjoy it. Thats why the A845 has a battery life of up to 29 hours for music playback. Commutes, flights, road trips can all have a soundtrack now, thanks to the powerful in-built battery, which has a charge time of 3 hours.

Key Features include;

The thinnest ever Sony Music Player just 7.2mm thin
Razor sharp OLED screen 2.8-inch glass display
Digital noise cancelling earphones block out up to 98% of ambient noise
High end S-Master digital amplifier built-in
29 Hours battery life (music playbac

----------


## kannappanunni

*Sony India unveils LED TV line-up powered by X-Reality* 



Benefits of X-Reality:

•    Better contrast: X-Reality enhances the contrast, so you see brighter, clearer picture with dynamic contrast.
•    Fine Detail: With X-Reality, watch everything from HD movies to web videos in superfine details.
•    Vivid Colours: X-Reality reproduces vivid images to display true-to-life colours.
•    Enjoy great pictures, no matter the source: With Sony’s exclusive X-Reality Engine, everything you watch-from HD movies to web videos-is analysed and selectively processed to give clean, clear and lifelike pictures.
•    Noise Reduction Process: The X-Reality Engine analyses the content of each scene and selectively applies noise reduction processes:

Internet: Watch, Communicate & Search

•    Watch –BRAVIA Internet Video-YouTube-Sony Entertainment Network
With BRAVIA Internet Video, your television is now a true all-in-one entertainment centre that allows you to access your favourite video websites straight on your BRAVIA. Get quick access to YouTube, Sony Entertainment Network, Friday Moviez and many more sites that will keep you entertained for hours to end!
o    Youtube: The world’s most popular online destination comes to your Sony connected device. So watch millions of originally created videos.
o    Friday Moviez: Friday Moviez of Twilight entertainment private limited is a leading digital entertainment destination creating short films with HD quality for viewers worldwide.
o    Indiatimes.com: Indiatimes is a part of Times of India group, the most credible source for news
o    Sony Entertainment Network: You can now get direct access to most of the popular programs of Sony Entertainment network through the content providers list, so now you can enjoy its popular content as per your convenience.

•    Communicate- Skype –Twitter- Facebook

o    Skype: Keep in touch with friends and family easily by making and receiving Internet voice and video calls from your television. All you need is a compact microphone/camera to make free Skype-to-Skype calls and low-cost Skype out calls to regular telephone numbers.
o    Twitter: Keep in touch with people and share real-time updates while you watch TV.
o    Facebook: Connect, share and update your status, view your news, feed friends information and more.

•    Search- Music Search-Web Browser
o    Music Search: Cannot put your finger on the song title being played in a TV soundtrack? Let the Track ID system find the track name, artist name, and album name for you.
o    Web Browser: Surf Internet on TV through remote or connected smart phone and check any information from website with BRAVIA Internet TV.

•    Media Remote- Control your television using your phone
Use your iPhone or Android phone as a remote control for your BRAVIA Television. Just download the free “Media Remote” app and your phone instantly becomes a second screen with detailed information on YouTube videos and more. Give it a shake and you can even get music track information.

Full HD 3D

•    3D in Full High Definition: Using cutting-edge technology called frame sequential method, Sony 3D HDTVs alternatively reproduces distinct Full HD 1080 images for each eye to deliver remarkably crisp and vivid 3D pictures.
•    Sony’s Motionflow technology: Motion flow increases the frame rate by up to four times, which allows clearer, smoother images.
•    Sony’s active shutter glasses: It is now possible to enjoy you 3D movie with minimal flicker and even for long hours without any discomfort. The glasses are designed to help shutout external light from all sides, allowing you to enjoy your movies, even in bright environment.
•    Unsurpassed Brightness: Unlike conventional LED backlight televisions, Sony 3D HDTV’s precisely increase the output of each LED with LED Boost technology to deliver brilliant 3D pictures with excellent colour and contrast.
•    Wider Viewing: With a wide 120-degree viewing angle and longer communication range, the whole family can now enjoy the 3D experience together. The strong infrared transmitter also reduces interference with its reliable and stable signal.
•    3D Up-Conversion: An advanced algorithm on your Sony 3D HDTV converts your existing Cyber-shot photos. 2D TV shows sports, movies, and games to simulated 3D with just the press of a button.

Specification Sheet with Prices:

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sneak Peek! New Sony Alpha NEX-7, NEX-5N, a65, NEX-VG20*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-sFeGaVqQ0]Sneak Peek! New Sony Alpha NEX-7, NEX-5N, a65, NEX-VG20) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## David

Sony bravia KDL 26EX420 enna model-ineurichu enthanu abhiprayam? Anyone who has bought it please post a review. is there any ghisting when fast paced action is going on screen like F1 racing action movies or sports matches? i read a review that the 32 inch version has ghosting.

----------


## PunchHaaji

Sony Network Entertainment comes up with new online game..DC Universe Online. Watch out for this. This is going to change ur gaming experience.!!  :Wub:   :Wub: 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4&ob=av3e]DC Universe Online - Cinematic Trailer (Comic-Con '10) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Sony bravia KDL 26EX420 enna model-ineurichu enthanu abhiprayam? Anyone who has bought it please post a review. is there any ghisting when fast paced action is going on screen like F1 racing action movies or sports matches? i read a review that the 32 inch version has ghosting.



Bravia EX nalla model aanu. Aake issues ullathu Sony Entertainment networkumayi connect cheyumpol aanu. Indiayil TV net services onnum available alla. So go for it..!!

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Tablet:: First Look*

Sony has sent me the brand new Sony Tablet before its official release for n/w maintenance & developmental training purpose. Super model. In one word, awesome. Great display. Ultra Megabass Audio o/p, and amazing video playback and camera clarity.  :Stuart:   :Stuart: 

I'm proud to say that I am the one among the few in the world who was fortunate enough to lay hands on the Tablet before its release next week.  :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Tablet: Look & Feel * 


Viddler.com - Sony Tablet S preview - Uploaded by engadget



Viddler.com - Sony Tablet S sample video - Uploaded by engadget

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Tablet: Android and Nvidia go together*

Sony's adoption of Nvidia silicon for its upcoming *Android* *tablets* makes the graphics chip supplier--at least for the time being--the hardware standard for the Android tablet world, as a Sony vice president articulated in an interview in Japan on Wednesday.
"For the tablet platform, we're standardizing on Android 3.0 and Nvidia's Tegra 2," said Kunimasa Suzuki, a senior vice president at Sony *in an interview with Japan-based Impress Watch*.
Suzuki's comments come after Sony *unveiled two Android 3.0 "Honeycomb" tablets* on Tuesday. One has a 9.4-inch (1280-by-800) display and front and rear cameras, while the other is "foldable" and uses two 5.5-inch displays. Both tablets, due in the fall, will run Android 3.0 on top of Nvidia's Tegra 2 processor.






*Sony 'S1' tablet: Like Motorola's and Toshiba's Honeycomb tablets, it uses an Nvidia Tegra chip.*


Sony's tablet, in this respect, will mimic Motorola and its Xoom tablet, which also sports Honeycomb and an Nvidia Tegra 2 processor. And others, including Toshiba, *have similar Honeycomb-Nvidia tablets on the way*.
Will Strauss, president of wireless chip market research firm Forward Concepts, said that companies like Sony and Motorola are using Nvidia because of the strength of its graphics performance. "In talking to people [in the industry] that's what I'm hearing," Strauss said.
But *Google's endorsement of--and standardization on--Nvidia's Tegra technology early on* before Android 3.0 was finalized for the Motorola Xoom has probably been the biggest factor in making Nvidia's chip, practically speaking, the only choice right now for Honeycomb.
That said, Nvidia is not Intel. And this is not the PC industry where there is one dominant player. Large chip companies like Texas Instruments and Qualcomm also make processors based on the *ARM architecture*. Those chips can--and do--run Android. And add LG Electronics, which this week signed a new license agreement with ARM, to that list too.
"In some cases, it's I'm Catholic and they're Catholic so let's use that," Strauss said. "Some people would prefer to use [Texas Instruments'] OMAP 4 processor because they like that graphics better," he added.
Until that happens on a commercial Honeycomb tablet, however, Nvidia is the de-facto standard. So much so that Sony's Suzuki is aware that the adoption of Android and Nvidia threatens the perception of a "uniquely Sony" tablet, he said in the interview.
He spelled four areas where the Japanese company intends to distinguish itself, including "optimizing" the combination of hardware and software and focusing on "networked entertainment" in which Sony tablets can communicate with a variety of consumer devices.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Tablet S Review: Its Good to See You Again, Sony*

 Shaped like a folded over magazine, Sony's Tablet S is maybe the weirdest looking tablet we've ever seen. But it's also the most comfortable. 

*Why It Matters*
It's _Sony_. After a rut, glimmers of the old Sony are peaking through. That crazy PlayStation display. 3DTV goggles! This is Sony's first real tablet (along with this thing!), and they've designed something that's worthy of the Sony we love, with a unique and nearly genius form-factor, saving us from the multitudes of same same same Android tablets.

*Hardware*
Straight on, it looks just like any other tablet. But check it out from the sideoh man, what the hell is that? It resembles a paperback that's been folded back at its binding, creating a thick side and a thin side. I thought it was dumb, for a minute. The heaviest components are moved into the thick part, which shifts the weight toward the strongest part of your hand. The Tablet S is 5 grams lighter than the iPad 2, but this optimized weight-distribution makes it feel much lighter and more comfortable to hold with one hand. And the slope means it's got better lap and tabletop viewing anglesno smart cover required.


The 9.4-inch, 1280x800 screen is quite goodless reflective than mostbut it's a bit dim. And soft. It got seriously scratched during a totally routine photo shootwe've put tablets through far worse without a nick. The 5MP rear camera is surprisingly decent. Otherwise, the guts are clones of basically every other Android tablet. But! It's got a full-sized SD card reader.
The build quality doesn't seem up to snuff. It's extremely plasticky. It compresses too easily. Parts wiggle a little that probably shouldn't. Even the screen has a lot of flex to it if you give it a little pressure. They used some sort of thinner, cheaper glass to save on weight, but it felt like if you dropped this thing it would smash into a million pieces. This is definitely not Gorilla Glass, and it's obvious that it should be. Battery life was excellentI got days and days out of a charge with moderate use. No complaints there.

*Software*
Sony packs a lot of custom software on top of Honeycomb. If you have a DLNA compliant TV (or other device) you can "throw" your media to it. That means wirelessly streaming video from your tablet to your TV (or music to your DLNA stereo). Unfortunately you can't mirror the tablet's screen on your TV for gaming. The IR port on the Tablet S allows you to use it as a real universal remote control. Setup was easy and I was pretty impressed with how well that worked.


They aren't all winners, however. They have tweaked out the web browser with Quick View, which should make your pages load faster (likely because of server-side compression), but this was hard to test as the Tablet S kept loading mobile versions of sites. Sony put a skin over the app drawer that made my eyes want to commit suicide. It's bright white, and when scrolling it somehow scrambles my brainwaves and makes everything much harder to read. It's pretty awful. They also put in a Favorites app, which I guess is supposed to be a more user-friendly homescreen, but it isn't really. I was really excited about playing some old PS One games on this thing, but man, those games really weren't built for touchscreen approximations of a controller. Poor Crash Bandicoot died many needless, horrible deaths.


*Performance*
Speed on the Tab S is a mixed-bag. When you first boot it up it's easily among the fastest of the Android tablets. Scrolling is smooth, and even complex HD games play very nicely. But once it's been running for a while and you've opened a bunch of applications, things really start slowing down. There were also some strange anomalies, where email wouldn't always sync in realtime. Sometimes the screen would rotate the wrong way, or take a while to catch up. Again, most of this seems to be more Honeycomb related.


*Last Word*
It's the first Android tablet to feel like it was _designed_. But whoever built it couldn't quite live up to the dreams of its designers, to the dream of _Sony_. It's still the best Android tablet since the Samsung Galaxy 10.1, though depending on where you're coming from, that either says a lot or very, very little. It's definitely too expensive given its build-quality (or lack thereof), but once it comes down in price, it'll definitely be worth checking out. And it's so nice to see you again, Sony, if only for a second.

----------


## moovybuf

It has got to be sony for its wide variety of products though it may not be the best..

----------


## PunchHaaji

> It has got to be sony for its wide variety of products though* it may not be the best..*


 :Thinking:   :Unsure:   :Banned1:

----------


## PunchHaaji

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEBoLUONm-s"]First Look: Sony 84-inch 4K TV - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## JOCHAYAN

sony's new internet player with google tv vangiyirunnu..bt ippol idakku english movie still vannu kondirikunnu...vedio anenkil pause akum...fk polulla sites nokkumpol anenkil 2 second kondu stills pokunnumund...vere arkkenkilum same prasnam undo?

----------


## kannappanunni

Oduvil sony um dual sim phone irakkiyallo, xperia tipo dual

----------


## ParamasivaM

Sony launches 4K 84'' TV for just 13 lakh Rs

Enthu cool title...  :Swoon:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

sony ad ..1967...

----------


## kannappanunni

the term sony means " Sound " ??

----------


## JOCHAYAN



----------


## JOCHAYAN

sony vaio duo tablet +laptop with 11.6" touch scrn..

----------


## JOCHAYAN

*sony vaio tap 20 .tabletop pc with windows 8...





*

----------


## NANBAN

@PunchHaaji

ARE THE PERSON WORKING AT SONY

CAN U SUGGEST A WAY TO PLAY MKV FILES IN SONY EX300 MODEL LCD 
OTHER THAN CONVERTING VIDEO FILES INTO MPEG2, (ANY CUSTOM FIRMWARE LIKE THAT I WANT TO KNW)

----------


## JOCHAYAN

Sony Xperia Z Hands-on - Dialaphone - YouTube

----------


## PunchHaaji

> the term sony means " Sound " ??


Yes... term Sony was coined from the term "Sonic" which means sound... :Bigboss:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> @PunchHaaji
> 
> ARE THE PERSON WORKING AT SONY
> 
> CAN U SUGGEST A WAY TO PLAY MKV FILES IN SONY EX300 MODEL LCD 
> OTHER THAN CONVERTING VIDEO FILES INTO MPEG2, (ANY CUSTOM FIRMWARE LIKE THAT I WANT TO KNW)


impossible to play mkv files directly via TV. convert to mpg format first and then play...  :Sweatdrop:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Sony launches 4K 84'' TV for just 13 lakh Rs
> 
> Enthu cool title...


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:   :Taunt:

----------


## PunchHaaji

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWysHOjl95E]Xperia[/ame]

----------


## kannappanunni

i brought this one



kidu clarity anu.

----------


## Eazy04

Xperia z & xperia zl

Ethinte market rates,indian marketile release datez...ellam ariyoo??

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> @PunchHaaji
> 
> ARE THE PERSON WORKING AT SONY
> 
> CAN U SUGGEST A WAY TO PLAY MKV FILES IN SONY EX300 MODEL LCD 
> OTHER THAN CONVERTING VIDEO FILES INTO MPEG2, (ANY CUSTOM FIRMWARE LIKE THAT I WANT TO KNW)


sony internet player orennam vangiyal karyam nadakkum... :flower: 
*Supported Media*

*Photo*


                                                              3D Sweep Panorama (by Sony) : Yes                                                              Bitmap : Yes (*.bmp/*.dib)                                                              GIF : Yes (*.gif)                                                              JPEG : Yes (*.jpg/*.jpe/*.jpeg)                                                              MPO : Yes                                                              PNG : Yes (*.png)                                                              Sweep Panorama (by Sony) : Yes


*Video*


                                                              3gpp/H264 : Yes (*.3gp, *.3g2)                                                              3gpp/H264 -AVC : Yes (*.3gp, *.3g2)                                                              3gpp/MPEG4-SP : Yes (*.3gp9                                                              AVI/H.264 : Yes (*.avi)                                                              AVI/MPEG4 SP : Yes (*.avi) MKV/H.264 : Yes (*.mkv)(TrueHD/DTS audio are not supported)                                                              MOV : Yes (*.mov)                                                              MPEG2 Video/PS : Yes (*.mpg/*.mpe/* .mpeg)                                                              MPEG2 Video/TS : Yes (*.m2t/*.mts/*.m2ts)                                                              MPEG4- AAC-LC/LTP : Yes (*.mp4/*.m4a)                                                              MPEG4-AAC : Yes (*.mp4/*.m4a9                                                              MPEG4-HE-AACv1/v2 : Yes (*.mp4/*.m4a)                                                              MPEG4/H.263 : Yes (*.mp4/*.m4v/*.mov/*.qt)                                                              MPEG4/H.264 AVC : Yes (*.mp4/*.m4v/*.mov/*.qt)                                                              MPEG4/MPEG4-SP : Yes (*.mp4/*.m4v/*.mov/*.qt)                                                              WMV/WMV10 : Yes (*.wmv/*.asf)                                                              Xvid : Yes (*.av

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Xperia z & xperia zl
> 
> Ethinte market rates,indian marketile release datez...ellam ariyoo??


India release will be by end of March. Price may be 33500- 35,000. Prototype work of 2nd generation Xperia Z series with Android "Key Lime Pie" OS is finished. It will be pushed to US market by or before 3rd fiscal quarter of 2013 coinciding the release of Samsung S IV.

----------


## Reporter

sony experia smartphone il mikacha phone ethokkeyanu?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> sony experia smartphone il mikacha phone ethokkeyanu?







Xperia T - the Skyfall Bond phone and Xperia Z are yet to b released in India.. Xperia J has some known touch lag issues.

----------


## JOCHAYAN



----------


## PunchHaaji

> 


nostalgia..!! Sony!  :Yes2:

----------


## PunchHaaji

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hjx2Sd52U4]PlayStation 4 See the Future - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Xperia Z Ultra - World's slimmest smartphone with world's largest Full HD display*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Xperia Z Ultra beats Samsung S4 by big margin*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Xperia Z Ultra hands on*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Smart Watch - World First Water resistant Android watch!*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony SmartWatch 2 unboxing*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Xperia Z Tablet - World's lightest and slimest Tablet!*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony 84 inch 4K TV Unboxing*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony introduces midrange 55'' and 65'' 4K TVs*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*BDV-E4100 - 3D enabled Home Theater system
*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*N9100W Home Theatre System featuring NFC connectivity*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony NFC enabled Ball Speakers - SRS-BTV5*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Introducing New Gen Home Theatre BDV-E9100W featuring ‘One-Touch Connect’ – NFC connectivity & Magnetic Fluid speakers*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Duo 11 [Laptop+Tablet]*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony's Portable Power Supply slimchargers - CP-F1LS & CP-F2LS*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Presenting Cyber-shot DSC-WX150 which packs the 10x Optical Zoom in its small size*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Brand new Sony VAIO Sonic!!*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony launches world's first 4K Ultra HD Media Player and 4K content download services!!*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Waterproof Sony Walkman® Sports MP3 Player!!*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Celebrating 34th anniversary of Sony Cassette Walkman*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony sweatbands - 2013*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*NFC+ Bluetooth enabled SRS-BTX300*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Upcoming PS4*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*#VAIOTVC challenge*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Xperia Z Ultra*

----------


## PunchHaaji

*World's largest and slimmest SmartPhone is Water resistant!!*

----------


## kannappanunni

punch , enikkoru sony in ear phone suggest cheyyamo ? compatible with xperia j

----------


## PunchHaaji

> punch , enikkoru sony in ear phone suggest cheyyamo ? compatible with xperia j


i recommend Sony X speaker.. (but price is more than 6,000!!)

http://www.sony.co.in/productcategor...home:headphone

----------


## kannappanunni

> i recommend Sony X speaker.. (but price is more than 6,000!!)
> 
> http://www.sony.co.in/productcategor...home:headphone


athraykngu pokanda, cost oru 2k mathi.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> athraykngu pokanda, cost oru 2k mathi.


try any of these:

http://www.flipkart.com/sony-mdr-xb3...9-079cc003ac2c

http://www.flipkart.com/sony-mdr-ex2...9-079cc003ac2c

----------


## PunchHaaji

Sony 4K Camera in action!!

----------


## Santi

ps4 prebooking undo indayil .....

----------


## PunchHaaji

4K Sony Bravia TV!!

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

> ps4 prebooking undo indayil .....


Yes, machans! Follow this link!

http://in.playstation.com/ps4/preorder/

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Songs with Sony NFC speakers*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony, Panasonic to work on 300GB optical disc*

From the 650MB CD to the 4GB DVD and to the 50GB Blu-ray, the next optical media disc may contain a whopping 300 GB once it is release by 2015. Sony and Panasonic have agreed to jointly develop the standard for these "professional-use next-generation optical discs." "Both companies aim to improve their development efficiency based on the technologies held by each respective company, and will target the development of an optical disc with recording capacity of at least 300GB by the end of 2015," they said in a joint statement.

They will also continue to discuss the specifications and other items related to the development of the new standard. Sony and Panasonic said optical discs have "excellent properties to protect them against the environment, such as dust-resistance and water-resistance, and can also withstand changes in temperature and humidity when stored." Also, they said optical discs allow inter-generational compatibility between different formats, "ensuring that data can continue to be read even as formats evolve."

"This makes them a robust medium for long-term storage of content," they said. It will not be the first time Sony and Panasonic work together, as they had developed products based on the Blu-ray format. But they also noted optical discs will need to accommodate much larger volumes of storage in the future. Before the joint work with Panasonic, Sony commercialized a file-based optical disc archive system in September 2012, housing 12 optical discs in a compact cartridge. This July, Panasonic launched its LB-DM9 optical disc storage devices, using a magazine to house 12 100GB optical discs. — VC, GMA News

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story...b-optical-disc

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony and Panasonic plan 300 GB Blu-Ray replacement for 2015*

Sony and Panasonic have announced a partnership to develop a new format of optical storage disc for data archiving to replace Blu-Ray, and plan to get a 300GB disc in the market by the end of 2015.

In a canned statement the two companies said they had "a proven track record in developing Blu-ray Disc format technologies, and by actively promoting the adoption of a new standard for next-generation high-capacity optical discs, they intend to offer solutions that preserve valuable data for future generations."

That translates to "we rule the roost for the moment and may as well set the standard now before anyone else does."

The dynamic duo plans to sell the discs to the archiving industry in cartridges for automated storage and retrieval of data that's not needed very often but too important to delete. The two companies touted the water and dust-resistant qualities of optical as reliable form of long-term storage as a key selling point.

While the two didn't say anything about commercial media players in the press release, the format would go some way to alleviate the data glut of proposed 4K resolution media which dazzled at CES this year. Both Panasonic and Sony demoed 56-inch OLED UHDTVs at the show, and Blu-Ray ain't going to cut it.

The first 4K film, the 52-minute Timescapes, directed by Tom Lowe, weighs in at 160GB of data for its full cinematic munificence, and you can't buy a full-res Blu-Ray version. No doubt Peter Jackson and Michael Bay would be excited about being able to cram 300GB-worth of CGI wizardry on a suitably capacious format.

The announcement comes a little over five years after the Sony Blu-Ray format semi-officially won out over the rival HD DVD system. The battle for control of the DVD successor took years before it was settled, and the format war cost consumers and manufacturers millions in written-off kit.

This time around it's less likely that anyone will bother to challenge the format that Sony and Panasonic develop. Unless someone can come up with a low-cost alternative that's radically better, the two should have the market position to set the standard.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony, Panasonic Jointly Developing 300 GB Optical Disc*



Sony and Panasonic are teaming up to develop a standard for professional-level optical drives. Ultimately, the duo hopes to release a 300GB optical drive by the end of 2015.
The durable optical disc  dust- and water-proof, resistant to changing temperatures and humidity  is ideal for a long-term storage tool. Sony and Panasonic plan to market the new disc format to businesses looking to store hefty amounts of data for long periods of time. "Both Sony and Panasonic recognize that optical discs will need to accommodate much larger volumes of storage in years to come given the expected future growth in the archive market," the companies said in a joint statement. The companies pointed to the growing need for archiving, from video production industries that store motion pictures and broadcasting, to cloud data centers.

"By actively promoting the adoption of a new standard for next-generation high-capacity optical discs, [Sony and Panasonic] intend to offer solutions that preserve valuable data for future generations," the companies said. Sony and Panasonic touted their existing breakthroughs in optical drives, including Sony's file-based optical disc archive system from 2012 and Panasonic's series of optical disc storage devices, which houses 12 100GB discs for a total storage capacity of 180TB. Both have also contributed to the development of Blu-ray format technologies.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## AslaN

X box one ulapol endu ps4:chori:


> ps4 prebooking undo indayil .....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> X box one ulapol endu ps4:chori:


Playstation ullapol endu Xbox... :pucham:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> X box one ulapol endu ps4:chori:

----------


## THOSHAN

sony leading, what about samsung ?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> sony leading, what about samsung ?


copying from apple...  :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji

Unboxing of 55" Sony 4K Ultra HD TV review

----------


## PunchHaaji

Unboxing of 65" Sony 4K Ultra HD TV review

----------


## PunchHaaji

*World's slimmest & largest Smart Phone available in India*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## teegy

> 


zultra display complaints anennu kettallo!!! lots of video showing complaints out there in youtube.

----------


## NANBAN

Sony HDMI output olla Portable Audio video player undo in India?

----------


## teegy

*Sony India plans to hike product prices*

Consumer electronics major Sony India on Thursday said it will soon increase the prices of its products across categories to offset the impact of rupee's depreciation.


"With the weakening of the rupee, the company will raise the prices of its products. This will be done shortly," Sunil Nayyar, head sales, Sony India, told reporters here.

Sony India, which sells flat panel TVs (Bravia), digital cameras (Cyber-Shot), notebooks (Vaio) and smartphones (Xperia) in the country, ships the products from other countries.

Nayyar said the weakening of the rupee was affecting the company and the prices have to be raised.

"The rise will be a mild one and not be a burden on the consumers. The company will absorb the most impact," he said.

As Durga Puja and Diwali festivals are round the corner, the company plans to earn a revenue of Rs 400 crore during August to November period, 30 per cent higher than the last year's figure, he added.

Last year at the same time, the revenue earned was Rs 310 crore, he said.

Nationally, the company is eyeing a growth of 25 per cent. It will also increase the distribution network from 850 to 935 across the country, Nayyar added.

----------


## teegy

Sony introduced the Bluetooth Music Receiver BM10 at IFA last week as expected. The device can be seen as a companion device to the IM10 Miracast Wireless Display that we reported on yesterday. Instead of wireless video streaming, the BM10 excels at high-quality wireless audio streaming .

The Sony BM10 Bluetooth Music Receiver has two RCA inputs and a micro USB port to provide the power. It is designed to be connected to a stereo hi-fi system, from which a smartphone or other Bluetooth-enabled device can stream music to.

Sony says the source of music can be within 100 metres of the sound system, although this is only for hardware that supports Bluetooth Class 1. The BM10 supports the aptX codec for CD-quality streaming, Bluetooth 3.0 and includes NFC for easy pairing with compatible devices. Well bring you news on pricing as soon as we have it.

----------


## teegy

It was a matter of time before Sony introduced its own adapter to bridge streaming between the smartphone and the television, especially as it has pushed Wi-Fi Miracast screen mirroring since the introduction of the Xperia T/TX and V. The recently announced Sony Miracast Wireless Display IM10 will help to stream high-quality video over Wi-Fi.

The small box attaches to your television via a HDMI cable and needs to be powered by micro USB (included in the box). You can then use a Miracast enabled smartphone such as the Xperia Z1, Xperia Z Ultra or Xperia Z to share media wirelessly to a larger screen. This includes 1080p video using Wi-Fi direct. The IM10 is NFC-enabled so it can be connected to a Sony Xperia phone by simply touching the two together. Theres no price on the IM10 just yet, but well keep you posted.

----------


## NANBAN

> it was a matter of time before sony introduced its own adapter to bridge streaming between the smartphone and the television, especially as it has pushed wi-fi miracast screen mirroring since the introduction of the xperia t/tx and v. The recently announced sony miracast wireless display im10 will help to stream high-quality video over wi-fi.
> 
> The small box attaches to your television via a hdmi cable and needs to be powered by micro usb (included in the box). You can then use a miracast enabled smartphone such as the xperia z1, xperia z ultra or xperia z to share media wirelessly to a larger screen. This includes 1080p video using wi-fi direct. The im10 is nfc-enabled so it can be connected to a sony xperia phone by simply touching the two together. There’s no price on the im10 just yet, but we’ll keep you posted.


ithoke india yil available anno?

----------


## teegy

> ithoke india yil available anno?


Sony india fb pageil kandatha.... Nit sure abt availability

----------


## paalakkaran

sony  xperia m engane undu......

----------


## teegy

> sony  xperia m engane undu......


M dual alle... Launch ayathalle ullo?

----------


## paalakkaran

> M dual alle... Launch ayathalle ullo?


Single sim varient'um undu.....marketil available aanu...ad kandirunnu....

----------


## teegy

> Single sim varient'um undu.....marketil available aanu...ad kandirunnu....


ok.. 
paalaakkaran palail evda?

----------


## NANBAN

*SONY @ IFA 2013*


   * Sony teases likely Xperia Z1 Honami device on video

    Sony's Honami model exposed again, this time at China's FCC equivalent

    Sony Xperia Z1 smartphone revealed: 20.7MP cam in an aluminum shell

    Sony Xperia Z1: the new flagship with imaging at its heart (hands-on)

    Sony unveils Social Suite for Xperia Z1 with Info-Eye AR, Time Shift Burst

    Sony unveils world's first curved LED TV: pre-orders open now for $4,000

    Sony ships LTE-equipped Xperia Tablet Z to the US for $629

    Sony's next 4K projector will be merely expensive, not outrageous

    Sony teases flexible VAIO PC origami-style (video)

    Sony announces VAIO Flip PC, looks to steal the IdeaPad Yoga's thunder

    Sony takes on Surface with VAIO Tap 11, its first Win 8 tablet (hands-on)

    Sony announces 1080p VAIO Tap 21 with slimmer design (hands-on)

    Sony's QX10 and QX100 lens cameras pop up on Amazon, leave few surprises

    Sony DSC-QX100 and QX10 lens cameras (hands-on video)

    Sony's SmartWatch 2 hits IFA, we go wrists-on

    Sony starts delivering 4K downloads with Video Unlimited 4K service

    B&H outs Sony's consumer-friendly 4K camcorder, action and 'music' cams

    Sony's $4,500 FDR-AX1 puts 4K in the grasp of prosumers (eyes-on)

    Sony offers 4K cam for $6,500: PXW-Z100 with 10-bit, 600Mbps video

    Sony's HMZ-T3 wearable display goes 'wireless' (hands-on)

    Sony's HDR-MV1 helps bands break out of the garage, into YouTube

    Sony slims down its Action Cam, intros Live-View Remote (eyes-on)

    Sony's Smart Imaging Stand hands-on

    Sony starts delivering 4K downloads with Video Unlimited 4K service

    Sony's PRS-T3 e-reader hands-on

    Sony introduces new wireless speaker and noise-canceling headphones

    Sony Walkman F886 offers hi-res audio, 32GB storage, Android 4.1 for £250

    Sony Entertainment Network's Shawn Layden on security, indie content*

----------


## NANBAN

*•	HDMI 2.0 supports 18Gbps bandwidth, 60fps 4K, 32 channel audio*

----------


## teegy

*Sony Xperia Z1 arrives in India on September 18*

Confirmation of Sony launching its latest flagship, the Xperia Z1, in India has been received. The company will hold a press event in Delhi and probably even Mumbai which is still not definite, during the mid of next week. This somewhat confirms the previous rumor of the device arriving in the country on the 18 of this month.

Its surprising to see the Xperia Z1 go official in India just a couple of week after it was unveiled globally. The smartphone is an enhanced version of the Xperia Z which was launched earlier this year. The company has maintained the same OmniBalance design language, but instead of making the device slimmer, its a tad thicker at 8.5mm. The phones weight is even more compared to its predecessors, at 170 grams. The new iteration features the latest technologies from Sony and Qualcomm. They include a beefier processor, an improved display and a high resolution camera.

A 5-inch Triluminos 1080p touchscreen with X-Reality can be found on the front, while the rear sports a 20.7MP camera which features the Sony G Lens. The best from Qualcomm, a 2.2GHz quad core Snapdragon 800 SOC powers it up, while the memory provisions remain the same  2GB of RAM, 16GB of internal storage and a microSDXC card slot. Apart from these, youll also be treated to Bluetooth 4.0, HSPA+, 4G LTE (not sure if it will be present in this model), NFC and GPS amongst others.

----------


## teegy

*Sony WebCast*

http://www.sony.co.in/microsite/best...y:smo:facebook

----------


## teegy

*Sony Xperia Z1 unveiled in India, priced at Rs 44,990*

Sony Mobile on Wednesday unveiled in the new addition to its Xperia smartphone line-up, the Xperia Z1, in India, priced at Rs 44,990. The smartphone is also available on zero down-payment with 12 month EMI.

The Xperia Z1, considered to be Sony's answer to Samsung Galaxy Note 3, sports a massive 20.7-megapixel resolution camera capable of taking add-on lenses. The Xperia Z1 is Sony's attempt to leapfrog rivals such as Samsung Electronics in the race for the phone with the best camera.

The company had earlier, presented the phone in Berlin, ahead of the opening of the annual IFA consumer electronics show in the city.

The Xperia Z1's standout features are the in-built camera and detachable lenses that can be controlled from the phone's 5-inch screen. The handsets' camera features are supported by dedicated apps and a large image sensor. The company has said the Xperia Z1 can be paired with the upcoming Cyber-shot QX10 and QX100 lens cameras.

The smartphone feature a 5-inch 1080p display, a 2.2GHz quad-core Snapdragon processor (same chip that powers LG G2 and Samsung Galaxy Note 3) and runs on Android 4.2 Jelly Bean operating system. The device, which comes with a waterproof aluminum case, has 2GB of RAM and up to 16GB of internal storage, which can be expanded to 64GB.

Sony also announced the launch of Sony smartwatch 2 to be available from October. The smartwatch will be compatible with all devices running Android 4.0 and later.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Shoot at any angle!! Control the DSC-QX100 / DSC-QX10 from your #smartphone even when it’s not mounted to shoot in limited spaces and from extreme angles.
*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## teegy

Smart Bluetooth Handset SBH52

Dual-function wireless audio accessory

----------


## paalakkaran

> ok.. 
> paalaakkaran palail evda?


townil thanneyaanu....evidaanu veedu...

----------


## teegy

> townil thanneyaanu....evidaanu veedu...


kuravilangad.... palail mika weekends um vararund.....

----------


## teegy

Sony is expected to launch the SBH80 Stereo Bluetooth Headset as we reported yesterday. At the time, the biggest clue we had on what to expect was that it was an Around The Neck NFC Stereo Headset. Well now we have what is believed to be the first picture of the SBH80.

The description says that the SBH80 is a neck style wireless headset that vibrates gently when a call comes in. It also has NFC to allow for one-touch connection. We cant verify for sure whether the image or description is real, but it looks authentic enough. The design is certainly unusual, with what appears to be one button pod hanging off each ear bud. We cant wait to hear some official details on Sonys newest headset

----------


## PunchHaaji

thanks for the updates, Nanban & teggy!!

----------


## teegy

> thanks for the updates, Nanban & teggy!!


 :Welcome:   :Yes3:

----------


## teegy

Mini Hi-Fi Component System

Model:
SHAKE-6D	new

Be blown away with Shake-6D. 3-way speakers, Karaoke Scoring Function, DVD playback, 2400W RMS supreme power delivers unbelievable audio experiences. One-touch listening via NFC and Bluetooth connectivity connects your Smartphone to your audio system.

    2400W Audio System (RMS) of power
    One-Touch Function
    DVD playback
    Karaoke Function
    Speakers with multicolor LED

 MRP Rs 59,990

----------


## teegy

Power Cover CP12
For Xperia™ Z Ultra

----------


## teegy

Smartphone Car Holder SPA-CK20M

----------


## teegy

SmartWatch 2 Wrist Strap SE20

----------


## teegy

SmartWatch 2 SW2

----------


## teegy

Smartphone Attachable Lens-style Camera DSC-QX100

----------


## teegy

Sony Xperia C smartphone launched at Rs 21,490

Sony India on Thursday introduced Xperia C, a 5''smartphone for immersive entertainment that features the company's digital imaging expertise and enhancement technology. Sony Xperia C is priced at Rs 21,490.

The dual-SIM smartphone is powered by 1.2 GHz Quad-Core processor and runs on Google Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean operating system. The device sports qHD display and an 8 megapixel camera with Sony's Exmor R sensor. A user can take a self-portrait with the main camera by enabling the smart voice guide to use voice commands that helps frame the shot. There's also a 'Beauty Mode' which offers users a way of softening skin tones to ensure that harsh lighting conditions or blemishes don't ruin the picture.

Xperia C has a symmetrical look with a curved back panel and features colour-changing illuminations to visually alert users to incoming calls, texts messages and alarms. It also allows users access to Sony's suite of media applications.

There is accidental damage cover on Xperia C for 6 months from the date of purchase. Sony has tied-up with Airtel to offer 1 GB free data download for the first two months of product purchase.

The Xperia C will be available across all Sony Center and major electronic stores across India.

Specification

Size: 141.5 x 74.15 x 8.88 mm

Weight: 153 grams

Screen: 960 x 540 pixels

Memory: Memory up to 4GB/Expansion slot: microSD™ card, up to 32 GB

Platform: Google Android 4.2.2 (Jelly Bean)/ 1.2 GHz MTK6589 quad-core

----------


## NANBAN

*Android 4.4 KitKat for Sony Xperia ZR under consideration*


Sony was among the first manufacturers to reveal its plans to launch Android 4.4 KitKat upgrade for its phones. The first wave of devices includes the Xperia Z, Xperia ZL, Xperia Z Ultra, Xperia Z1 and the Xperia Tablet Z. Now, Sony has hinted in its support pages that the Xperia SP will be getting the update, as well as revealed the devices that are currently "under investigation".

The phones in question are the Sony Xperia T, Xperia TX, Xperia V as well as the Xperia ZR. This means the company is researching whether KitKat will run smoothly enough on those phones.
Google has already announced that the 4.4 KitKat is designed to scale and automatically fit on the devices with as little as 512 MB of RAM. So, it's pretty likely that more mid-range Sony phones will be able to make it to Android 4.4.
It's too early to talk about a specific time frame for the software rollout for the Xperia T, TX, V and the ZR. However, the Xperia Z, Xperia ZL, Xperia Z Ultra, Xperia Z1 and the Xperia Tablet Z will be getting the KitKat update by the end of the year.

----------


## teegy

> *Android 4.4 KitKat for Sony Xperia ZR under consideration*
> 
> 
> Sony was among the first manufacturers to reveal its plans to launch Android 4.4 KitKat upgrade for its phones. The first wave of devices includes the Xperia Z, Xperia ZL, Xperia Z Ultra, Xperia Z1 and the Xperia Tablet Z. Now, Sony has hinted in its support pages that the Xperia SP will be getting the update, as well as revealed the devices that are currently "under investigation".
> 
> The phones in question are the Sony Xperia T, Xperia TX, Xperia V as well as the Xperia ZR. This means the company is researching whether KitKat will run smoothly enough on those phones.
> Google has already announced that the 4.4 KitKat is designed to scale and automatically fit on the devices with as little as 512 MB of RAM. So, it's pretty likely that more mid-range Sony phones will be able to make it to Android 4.4.
> It's too early to talk about a specific time frame for the software rollout for the Xperia T, TX, V and the ZR. However, the Xperia Z, Xperia ZL, Xperia Z Ultra, Xperia Z1 and the Xperia Tablet Z will be getting the KitKat update by the end of the year.


Wont get 4.4 this year. Might be released in the first quarter coming year

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony unveils pen drives for smartphones, tablets*



NEW DELHI: Eyeing a new market for data storage devices, Sony has launched the world's first pen drives compatible with smartphones and tablets. The new flash drives are "2-in-1 devices" with both USB 2.0 and microUSB connectors, allowing buyers to use them in laptops and desktops as well as smartphones and tablets. 

Viviano Cantu, director of consumer media marketing, Sony Electronics, said, "These new drives combine convenience, peace of mind and performance and are perfect for mobile multi-tasking." 

The new drives are compatible with Android (Ice Cream Sandwich to Jelly Bean) operating systems and offer USB on-the-go (OTG) functionality. Sony says that it is working on making them compatible with Android 4.4 (KitKat), the latest version of Google's mobile operating system. 

Apart from copying data between devices, these flash drives can be used to as additional or temporary storage for smartphones and tablets. 

Their locking caps (available in three colours) will protect the connectors from damage, dust and debris, says Sony. The metal body of the flash drives is durable enough to withstand everyday mobile use, it claims. 

Sony has said that the new flash drives will be available in of 8, 16 and 32 GB capacities, priced at $19.99, $29.99 and $62.99. While the Japanese manufacturer has not announced their India launch date, it has said that the flash drives will hit global markets in January next year.

----------


## NANBAN

*Xperia Z2*

----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN

*Sony introduces Xperia Z2, its new premium flagship waterproof smartphone with best ever display, 4K recording and Digital Noise Cancelling technology*

The worlds best camera and camcorder in a waterproof smartphone1 with Sonys proven camera technologies: Award-winning G Lens, 20.7 MP Exmor RS for mobile CMOS image sensor and BIONZ for mobile image processing engine

Capture video in 4K resolution with SteadyShot, complemented by new Xperia camera apps such as Timeshift video and new AR effect

Our brightest and most vivid viewing experience ever on 5.2 Full HD TRILUMINOS Display for mobile with Live Colour LED powered by X-Reality for mobile

The worlds first Digital Noise Cancelling Technology2 in a smartphone for an immersive audio experience

The latest Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 processor with 2.3 GHz quad-core Krait CPUs and 4G LTE for fast performance, 3GB RAM and high capacity 3200 mAh battery in an 8.2mm slim smartphone

----------


## NANBAN



----------


## Deewana

Sony  :Taunt:

----------


## teegy

Android kitkat update available for Sony Xperia ZUltra now in India.

----------


## Don Mathew

*Sony Xperia Z3 Allegedly Leaked Online*

Images of the next Sony flagship smartphone device, the Xperia Z3 has made it to the online world, sparking wild speculation as to what new features it would be packed with. From the looks of it though, the upcoming Z3 continues with the same design theme as its immediate predecessor the Z2 except for its curved edges. Interestingly, Apple too has gone for a somewhat curved edge with its next iPhone 6.

The images that first made its online debut in a few Chinese sites such as Digi-wo also reveal what can be said as the return of the dedicated camera button for the Z3. Then there are also the flaps covering the micro USB, micro SIM and microSD card slot.

Sony also seems to have new thoughts with the smartphone's music credentials as exemplified with the relocation of the speaker grill to the left side of the device. However, it might not be a stereo speaker this time for the Z3, speculates XperiaBlog considering its just a singlespeaker the device now sports. Sony has always been the one to harp on the music capabilities of its devices and experts wonder if there is a surprise awaiting us on this front from Sony.

As for its specs, the Z3 is least expected to offer anything too radical, speculated Xperia Blog. Rather, it could be incremental improvements that Sony might have planned for its next flagship. These include the addition of the Snapdragon 805 chip which though is not expected to offer any huge performance boost over the Snapdragon 801 that powers the current Xperia Z2. An Adreno 330 GPU is also in the picture to take care of graphic files.

Also, it will be the same 5.2 inch sized display upfront though the toss here could be between either HD or QHD display. Leaked images also reveal it's a 20.7 megapixel rear shooter that the Z3 will come with much like the Z2. As for its OS, it could again be a toss between Android 4.4 KitKat or Android L considering the device is expected to be launched later in the year. In any case, Sony is expected to come clean with the X3 during the IFA event in September.

----------


## Don Mathew

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/55945...m#.U8mCePmSxAo

----------


## PunchHaaji

*MHC-V6D Unleash the party animal in you
*

----------


## PunchHaaji

Alpha 7S

----------


## PunchHaaji

RX 100 III Rs 54 K only/-

----------


## teegy

*Sony Xperia Z3 and Z3 Compact launched in India for Rs 51,990 and Rs 44,990 respectively*

Sony has launched its latest flagship, the Xperia Z3 smartphone at a steep Rs 51,990 price tag in India. Alongside the flagship, the company has also revealed its younger sibling Xperia Z3 Compact priced at Rs 44,990. Both water-resistant and with similar capabilities, the Z3 has a 5.2-inch display, while the Z3 Compact has a smaller 4.6-inch display.

The Sony Xperia Z3 runs on the same quad-core 2.5GHz MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801 chip that is featured in the HTC One M8, LG G3 and the Galaxy S5. The powerful SoC with 3GB of RAM and Adreno 330 graphics means Android 4.4 KitKat should have no issues running on the Z3 even with Sony’s customisations. The display though is not a late 2014 flagship-like 2K panel, but instead Sony has opted for a 5.2inch 1080 p display with the Triluminos and X-Reality mobile engine for enhancing colours and image quality.

In terms of the build, the Z3 is smaller than the Z2 by about 1mm on each side, which is a terrific thing, while bezels have been trimmed down to less than 2 mm on the sides. The Z3 is 11g lighter than the Xperia Z2. Sony’s typical Omnibalance design makes a reappearance with a brushed metal frame with rounded edges separating the glass front and back. New colour options in the Z3 include a silver green and copper variant, which replace the purple option from the Z2 lineup. As before, the Xperia Z3 is a waterproof and dust-proof device with an IP65/68 rating.

Battery life should be great thanks to the 3100 mAh battery, which Sony claims offers up to 2 days of usage. It comes with either 16 or 32GB of storage which can be further expanded to up to 128GB thanks to the microSD card support. Connectivity options are top-end too, with Wi-Fi ac, USB on-the-go, GLONASS and NFC all packed in.

Sony Xperia Z3 Compact

The Z3 Compact has a smaller display at 4.6 inches and sacrifices the full HD panel for a 720p display. It eschews the metal frame of the Z3 for a lighter plastic build, while the battery is also smaller at 2,600mAh, but slightly larger than the last-gen model. Both phones are identical in terms of specs otherwise. The biggest commonality is the rear camera. While the sensor on the new phones is the same 20.7 MP unit as the last-gen models, Sony has added a new lens and some key Cyber-shot elements to the camera firmware. Firstly, there’s ISO 12800 sensitivity for better low-light shots. The Sony G Lens has been upgraded to 25mm for wider shots.

PS4 integration is also present, and the Z3 series will support the Remote Play feature, allowing you to attach a Dualshock controller and stream games from the PS4 to your mobile device. This will go live in November, and Sony says it plans to bring to older devices as well.

----------


## teegy

Sony bringing Android Lollipop to all Xperia Z devices from early 2015

Sony Mobile has just confirmed that it will upgrading the entire range of Xperia Z devices to Android 5.0 Lollipop at the start of 2015. For the avoidance of doubt, this includes the following handsets:

Xperia Z
Xperia ZL
Xperia ZR
Xperia Tablet Z
Xperia Z1
Xperia Z1S
Xperia Z Ultra
Xperia Z1 Compact
Xperia Z2
Xperia Z2 Tablet
Xperia Z3
Xperia Z3v
Xperia Z3 Compact
Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact

In terms of timing, the upgrade to Android Lollipop will commence in early 2015 for the Xperia Z2 and Xperia Z3 series. The other handsets will then be upgraded thereafter. Of course, the Sony Z Ultra Google Play edition will be updated in the coming weeks.

There is no word on the upgrade plans for other Xperia handsets released in 2014, but hopefully Sony will confirm one way or the other soon enough. We doubt much will be said until the Xperia Z series has seen Lollipop.

----------


## teegy

*Sony Reveals PS4 Remote Play Support for Xperia Z2, Xperia Z2 Tablet*

Sony's PS4 Remote Play feature for its Xperia smartphones and tablets, introduced alongside the Xperia Z3, Xperia Z3 Compact and Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact at the company's pre-IFA 2014 event, seems set to be released for the last generation Xperia Z2 and Xperia Z2 Tablet devices next month.

The Japanese giant accidentally revealed PS4 Remote Play support for the Xperia Z2 and Xperia Z2 Tablet on its official Xperia Lounge app (via Xperia Blog). "Functionality [PS4 Remote Play] available on Sony Xperia Z3, Z3 Compact, Z3 Tablet Compact, Z2 and Z2 Tablet starting from November 2014," stated a note in the app.

----------


## teegy

Android Wear Gets GPS Tracking as Sony SmartWatch 3 Pre-Orders Begin

Google is taking its first step toward letting Android Wear watches function without being connected to a phone. On Thursday, the company began pushing a software update that will let watches both connect to a Bluetooth headset and play music downloaded from the Google Play Music app, even when a device is offline and not tethered to a smartphone. The update also brings GPS-equipped watches the ability to track a user’s location, route, distance traveled and speed when not linked to a phone.

This will let GPS-enabled watches double as fitness trackers when, say, during a run or a visit to the gym, users decide not to have their phones in their pockets or strapped to their arms. Lo and behold, the first Android Wear watch with built-in GPS technology, the Sony SmartWatch 3, is also going on pre-order from Verizon Wireless today. It’ll eventually be sold through the Google Play storefront, alongside watches from Samsung, LG, Asus and Motorola. Although the new smartwatch is Sony third, it’s the first from the Japanese company that runs on the Android Wear operating system. Both Verizon and Google will be selling the watch for $250.

This is the first of a series of software updates that David Singleton, the director of Android engineering, told the Journal back in September were on the way to fix many of Android Wear’s problems.

Singleton said then that over the next year users would see Bluetooth headset pairing, better battery life, improved notifications and refined voice recognition. Aside from the Bluetooth headset pairing function, this update isn’t delivering on those much-needed improvements, which are examples of what Google needs to do if Android Wear is to catch on. But, the update will at least allow Sony’s watch do something unique with its GPS sensors.

----------


## Shameer

Sony Xperia Phones Gulfil ninnu Vedikkunnath ellam Made in china aano?

----------


## teegy

> Sony Xperia Phones Gulfil ninnu Vedikkunnath ellam Made in china aano?


Vangichooo? Indiail kittunnathu ellaaam mase in china anu

----------


## teegy

Sony Xperia E4 launched, will come with a 5-inch display and 2,300 mAh battery

Sony has announced the Xperia E4, just weeks before the Mobile World Congress which will start in the first week of March in Barcelona. The price details aren’t out yet but it is expected to start selling from mid-February.

Sony Xperia E4 sports a 5-inch display with a qHD resolution of 960 x 540 pixels. It is powered by a MediaTek MT6582 SoC which has a 1.3GHz quad-core processor paired with 1GB of RAM. It comes with 8GB of internal storage which can be expanded using the microSD card slot. It will run Android 4.4.4 KitKat. The phone will come in single SIM and dual SIM variants.

On the camera front, you will get a 5MP shooter with a 2MP front-facing camera. It will come with features such as Timeshift Burst, Sound Photo, Live of YouTube, Social Live, Portrait Retouch and more. The front-facing camera will come with a dedicated selfie app.

Sony has also added in a 2,300 mAh battery which Sony claims can last up to two days, a claim we can verify only after testing the phone. Sony also claims that its Ultra Stamina mode, which only turns on the most essential features, can make the phone last for up to a full week.

----------


## teegy

Sony won't exit smartphone & TV businesses; to push sales in smaller cities for profitable growth

Sony has no intentions of exiting the smartphone and television segments for now, its India head said, a comment that seeks to ease speculations that the Japanese electronics major could abandon these high-profile, but under-pressure, businesses.

India Managing Director Kenichiro Hibi said Sony will focus on the mid-to premium smartphone segment and push TV sales in smaller cities and towns in a bid to pursue profitable growth in the local market. The company expects this strategy to make India its third biggest market globally, behind the US and China but ahead of Japan, which is currently a spot ahead of India at No. 3. Next fiscal year though will be "challenging" for Sony even in India given the absence of major sporting events, which help boost TV sales, anda shrinking handset portfolio.

"As long as the market is there, (we will be here)," Hibi told ET in an interview. "The company remains committed to driving toward profitable growth through a measured and strategic approach and there is no plan to sell the mobile business at this point," he said.

Smartphones and TVs make up about 70%of Sony's India business by sales. Globally, these businesses are struggling. In smartphones, for instance, it is hit by an onslaught of cheaper offerings from Chinese companies and heightened competition from market leaders Samsung and Apple.

Sony Corp Chief Executive Kazuo Hirai last month said the company would no longer pursue sales growth in ultra competitive areas such as such as smartphones and TV and would not "rule out considering an exit strategy" from these businesses, according to a Reuters report. Instead, Sony aims to boost operating profit 25-fold within three years by growing its camera sensors and PlayStation units, Reuters reported, citing Hirai.

Sony has already sold off its personal computer unit and last year spun off the TV business as part of an ongoing restructuring. It has cut thousands of jobs as well.

In India, one of the highest growth markets for Sony, Hibi said the company will not lay off any employees. Sony India is holding discussions with the government and its headquarters, for evaluating manufacturing in India, he said. He did not specify the products the company would want to make locally. It currently doesn't make anything here.

The company's expected smartphone volume growth at 40% for this fiscal year to March 31 is at par with the industry growth in the Rs 8,000-plus segment, while the 61% growth in TV sales during April-December is faster than the 57% industry growth. These numbers will underpin the 27% sales growth estimated for this financial year, over the Rs 10,000 crore posted last year. Estimates exclude PC business for the comparable periods.

Hibi said Sony was No 3 in India's smartphone segment after having achieved a 10% value market share over 2014, a space that it expects to hold on to given its upcoming launches, including that of its next flagship, Xperia Z4, before end-June. Sony India expanded its distribution and introduced more than 20 smartphone models in 2014-15.

Sony is, however, changing its smartphone portfolio and has moved out of the entry-level or affordable segment, which is typically priced between Rs 5,000 and Rs 12,000. This might put it on the back foot as most of the volume comes from this segment, but Sony said the Xperia range, which grew 45% by value in fiscal 2014 vis-a-vis the previous year, will be able to drive its business further.

----------


## bigbhai

sony xploid nte latest car audio system eta..model num....

----------


## teegy

> sony xploid nte latest car audio system eta..model num....


http://www.sony.co.in/productcategor...:home:caraudio

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Sony bringing Android Lollipop to all Xperia Z devices from early 2015
> 
> Sony Mobile has just confirmed that it will upgrading the entire range of Xperia Z devices to Android 5.0 Lollipop at the start of 2015. For the avoidance of doubt, this includes the following handsets:
> 
> Xperia Z
> Xperia ZL
> Xperia ZR
> Xperia Tablet Z
> Xperia Z1
> ...


Kitti bodhichu.. Super update for my Z3 compact!

----------


## teegy

> Kitti bodhichu.. Super update for my Z3 compact!


engane und after update?

----------


## Iravikkuttan

Don’t fully Submerge Xperia waterproof phones, says SONY

http://theviralindia.in/dont-fully-s...nes-says-sony/

----------


## Naradhan

> Don’t fully Submerge Xperia waterproof phones, says SONY
> 
> http://theviralindia.in/dont-fully-s...nes-says-sony/


Pinne entha water proof ennu paranjaal ... ? Japanease-kaaru english upayogicha ingane irikkum ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Iravikkuttan

> Pinne entha water proof ennu paranjaal ... ? Japanease-kaaru english upayogicha ingane irikkum ...


Waterproof phone vellam nananj complaint ayal warranty pokum  :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony has unveiled its own virtual-reality PlayStation 4 headset, and for now it's called Project Morpheus.*

In a gaming landscape where the Oculus Rift has inspired many to wonder what's next, Sony aims to capture a bit of that magic for itself with its own brand of immersive headwear. It's not the first Sony headset; in fact, the company has had nongaming models for years. This, however, is Sony's entry to VR gaming in the way that we've come to imagine since the Oculus Rift. And unlike the Oculus, Project Morpheus is PS4-only. Project Morpheus, as it was unveiled at the Game Developers Conference panel in San Francisco tonight, is smaller than Sony's existing HMZ line of headsets. The design looks more like a final product than the still-in-prototype Oculus Rift, with glowing blue LEDs and a Tron-like vibe. According to Richard Marks from Sony R&D, the plans for Project Morpheus reach beyond gaming, to promised partnerships with NASA and uses for immersive science. Similar far-reaching uses have been discussed for Oculus Rift, and in fact for most VR technologies.

How do you control yourself while using Project Morpheus? Well, with the controllers that Sony already has: the PlayStation Eye, DualShock 4 controller, and Move.

The Project Morpheus dev kit Sony is currently using has a 1080p display and a "90-plus degree" field of view. It boasts position and rotation head tracking, three-meter working volume, 360 degrees of movement, and the ability to use DualShock 4 and Move controllers simultaneously. But, for now, Project Morpheus is hard-wired: wireless capability is something Sony's looking into, but don't expect any announcements anytime soon. Sony already has some developers onboard and working on experiences with Project Morpheus, including heavy hitters like Crytek and Epic. That's good news, and exactly what Sony will need to make its VR gaming technology succeed.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Don’t fully Submerge Xperia waterproof phones, says SONY
> 
> http://theviralindia.in/dont-fully-s...nes-says-sony/





> Pinne entha water proof ennu paranjaal ... ? Japanease-kaaru english upayogicha ingane irikkum ...


njan poolil underwater photo edukkarum und. patttu kekkarumund. No problem what so ever!!

----------


## Naradhan

> njan poolil underwater photo edukkarum und. patttu kekkarumund. No problem what so ever!!


Ini enthaayalum risk edukkenda ...  :Nono:

----------


## teegy

next year break even aayillel xperia devices nirthum ennu

----------


## PunchHaaji

> next year break even aayillel xperia devices nirthum ennu


athimoham aanu. Xperia Z6inte R&D work thudangi!!

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony announces the new RX1RII with worlds first variable low-pass filter!*



At last! Our RX1m2 rumor was correct and Sony indeed just announced the RX1m2 with 42MP sensor and pop up viewfinder! It costs $3300 US or $4200 CAD or 3500 Euro and will ship in November. Preorder it now at BHphoto (Click here).

Image samples at Sony.
Hands-on photos at ePhotozine. DSLRmagazine.
Presnetation at Explora.
Full details can be read at Sony.net.
Hands-on pics at Imaging Resource.

The RX1RII has a unique new feature: The worlds first optical variable low-pass filter!

Sony writes:

In a first for digital cameras, the RX1R II features an optical variable low pass filter that allows shooters to manually adjust the balance of image resolution and presence of moiré or color artifacts to match the subject.

The three settings for the low-pass filter3 include off, which provides comparable effects to having no low-pass filter and is suitable when prioritizing resolution, standard, which strikes a balance between resolution and removal of moiré and color artifacts, and high, which places more emphasis on reducing moiré and artifacting. This unique feature allows photographers to achieve the desired image quality and resolution based on the presence of moiré-inducing high spatial frequency objects in the scene, essentially combining two cameras  one with and without a low-pass filter  into one body. Low-pass filter bracketing is also available and can be used to compare the effects of different settings.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Six Sony devices will jump straight to Android 6.0 from Android 5.0*

Sony has updated its support pages to indicate the fact that at least six of its devices will not be receiving updates to Android 5.1.1 Lollipop. Instead, these will jump from 5.0 straight to Android 6.0 Marshmallow. The devices in question are the Xperia Z3+, Xperia Z4 Tablet, Xperia C4, Xperia C5 Ultra, Xperia M4 Aqua, and Xperia M5. The support pages for all of these now list Android 6.0 Marshmallow as the next version of the OS that they'll get, even though they're all still running 5.0. Given the fact that Marshmallow is already launched, this makes sense. If Sony were to work on the Android 5.1.1 update for these devices first, and only then start developing Marshmallow, you can imagine how late that would come out. Even so, you probably shouldn't expect any of them to taste Marshmallow this year. It's unclear why Sony hasn't already released updates to Android 5.1.1 for these smartphones and the Z4 Tablet, but now it's certain that it won't go this route at all.

----------


## teegy

> *Six Sony devices will jump straight to Android 6.0 from Android 5.0*
> 
> Sony has updated its support pages to indicate the fact that at least six of its devices will not be receiving updates to Android 5.1.1 Lollipop. Instead, these will jump from 5.0 straight to Android 6.0 Marshmallow. The devices in question are the Xperia Z3+, Xperia Z4 Tablet, Xperia C4, Xperia C5 Ultra, Xperia M4 Aqua, and Xperia M5. The support pages for all of these now list Android 6.0 Marshmallow as the next version of the OS that they'll get, even though they're all still running 5.0. Given the fact that Marshmallow is already launched, this makes sense. If Sony were to work on the Android 5.1.1 update for these devices first, and only then start developing Marshmallow, you can imagine how late that would come out. Even so, you probably shouldn't expect any of them to taste Marshmallow this year. It's unclear why Sony hasn't already released updates to Android 5.1.1 for these smartphones and the Z4 Tablet, but now it's certain that it won't go this route at all.


only these devices?

----------


## teegy

> athimoham aanu. Xperia Z6inte R&D work thudangi!!


even aayaal kollaam

----------


## PunchHaaji

> only these devices?


Other devices 5 to 5.1 and then to 6. These devices direct upgrade!

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Xperia Z5 and Z5 Premium launched in India*



Sony today announced the Xperia Z5 and the Xperia Z5 Premium in India. Both the phones being launched are the dual SIM variants. The Z5 is priced at INR 52,990 ($813) and the Z5 Premium at INR 62,990 ($966). In case you're not aware, the Xperia Z5 has a 5.2-inch 1080p LCD, Snapdragon 810, 3GB RAM, 32GB storage with microSD, 23 megapixel rear camera with 4K video, 5.1 megapixel front camera, water and dustproof body, and 2900mAh battery. The Z5 Premium has all that but in addition gets a crazy 5.5-inch 4K LCD instead and a bigger 3430mAh battery. The Z5 will go on sale on October 23 and the Z5 Premium on November 7. The company has no plans to sell the smaller Z5 Compact in India yet.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony to buy Toshiba sensor business for around $165 million: sources*



Toshiba Corp is set to sell its image sensor business to Sony Corp for around 20 billion yen ($164.68 million) as part of a restructuring plan laid out earlier this year, sources with knowledge of the deal said on Saturday. Toshiba, whose businesses range from laptops to nuclear power, is undergoing a restructuring after revelations this year that it overstated earnings by $1.3 billion going back to fiscal 2008/09. Image sensors, which are used in digital cameras and smartphones, are part of Toshiba's system LSI semiconductor business. Toshiba plans to sell its image sensor manufacturing plant in Oita, southern Japan, and pull out of the sensor business altogether, said the sources, who declined to be identified. The sale is likely to be finalised soon, the sources said.

Toshiba is considering several options for its system LSI semiconductor business and its discrete semiconductor business and that debate is ongoing, a Toshiba official said when contacted. An official from Sony declined to comment. Masashi Muromachi, who became Toshiba's CEO following the accounting scandal, has promised to restructure lower-margin businesses. The deal for the image sensor business would be the beginning of the restructuring, Nikkei reported earlier on Saturday. Sony is already a dominant player in the image sensor market, with its products used in phones made by China's Xiaomi and India's Micromax Informatix Ltd.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*PlayStation 5: What To Expect From Sony?*



PlayStation 5 – 4K emphasis

One of the first elements of this next generation console that Sony is likely to address is 4K resolution compatibility. This is theoretically possible with the existing PlayStation 4, but limitations of the hardware effectively mean that the prospect of 4K gaming with the PS4 is unthinkable.

By the time that the PlayStation 5 is released, which is generally considered to be around 2020 according to analysts, 4K resolution technology should be a mainstream reality in people’s lives. There will certainly be an expectation for both the PlayStation 5 and Xbox Two that these next generation systems will deliver true 4K gaming, and Sony will already be planning the internal specifications required in order to achieve this.

Virtual reality

Another major aspect of the video games industry that will be prominent by the time that 2020 rolls round is virtual reality gaming. Numerous companies, including Sony itself, are currently working on virtual reality systems, and these are expected to become extremely popular in the next few years.

Thus, Sony will have to consider whether it builds in some sort of VR capabilities as standard, and to what extent it embraces virtual reality when the PlayStation 5 is released. Sony’s own Project Morpheus technology is due for release in 2016, at least according to optimistic estimates, and this will hopefully mean that by the time the PlayStation 5 is released that the virtual reality project is established as being successful.

Streaming

Video game streaming has become massive in every sense of the word, with services such as Twitch attracting millions of viewers on a daily basis, not to mention the rampant success of YouTube video game channels. But another aspect of streaming that is important for the future direction of the industry is the ability to stream games live.

This is already being offered by the PlayStation Now service, but the capabilities of video game streaming should have improved significantly by the time that 2020 rolls round. There are always issues related to broadband speeds with such a project, particularly if  Sony is looking to seriously embrace 4k gaming, as indeed it should. But it could be possible for Sony to launch the PlayStation 5 with some sort of live streaming service in place, ensuring an entirely different video games model to the one that has operated for decades.

Disc-based gaming

Speaking of which, Sony also has to decide what the future of disc-based gaming is in its consoles. It seems certain that consumers would prefer for some form of physical media to remain part of the video gaming experience, and Sony will certainly take this into consideration. It will not have escaped the attention of the corporation that the main reason for the success of the PlayStation 4, certainly in the early days of the console, was the fact that the company listened closely to customers, something that Microsoft manifestly failed to do.

So the smart money would be on console games to remain on discs for the time being, but Sony may at least wish to offer gamers the opportunity to experience console gaming without ever needing to purchase a physical disc. This is already theoretically possible, but it must be said that Sony hasn’t really delivered downloadable games in a particularly flexible or affordable format. It is pretty scandalous that downloads still cost more than physical games, and Sony must surely address this if it is to encourage gamers to move away from the physical medium model.

Early release date?

One recent rumor related to the PlayStation 5 and Xbox Two is that one or both of the consoles could be released in the next couple of years. This would mean that one of the Sony or Microsoft consoles currently available would have had a pretty short shelf-life, but there are rational reasons to believe that this is possible.

With hardware evolving rapidly, and 4K resolution technology already available for television and movies, both of these consoles are becoming somewhat out of date. This could put pressure on Sony and Microsoft to advance the release of their next generation consoles. But there is certainly less pressure on Sony to do this considering that the PlayStation 4 is outselling the Xbox One comfortably.

Music streaming

In order for video games consoles to stay ahead of other possible gaming platforms, it is essential for both Sony and Microsoft to offer more than merely video games machines. Thus, one suggestion related to the PlayStation 5 is that it could focus on improved music streaming and playback. Spotfiy is already available on the PS4, but Sony has gone backwards with CD playability, at a time when Apple is investing strongly in music. The PlayStation 5 could thus be presented as a major music player and streamer from day one.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*SONY HINTS AT NEW PS4 FEATURES IN THIS USER QUESTIONNAIRE*

Sony is asking PlayStation 4 players what they want to see in the next major PlayStation 4 update. Neogaf user Saint of Killers shared details of an invite-only questionnaire, which asks players to rate what are the most important features from a list that includes friend online notifications, appearing offline, custom backgrounds, avatars, PSN ID changes, and folders.



PlayStation 4's 3.00 update, codenamed Kenshin, introduced a significant number of UI enhancements and brand-new features to the PlayStation 4 dashboard including Request to Share Play and Broadcast, a feature that enables you to watch a friend play, or - with your friend's permission - try a game out yourself.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*SONY CONFIRMS IT'S STOPPED FIRST-PARTY VITA DEVELOPMENT*

Sony has confirmed its first-party studios are no longer working on PS Vita titles. Sony Computer Entertainment SVP Masayasu Ito told 4Gamers (via DualShockers) that from here on out, all attention has been switched to PS4. "Currently, first-party studios have no titles in development for PS Vita," he said. "Since third-parties are working very hard on PS Vita, SCE’s own strategy is to focus on PS4, which is a new platform.

“At the beginning the PS Vita did not resonate with age targets under 20, but now the situation is changing and the popularity with younger demographics is increasing. Minecraft: PS Vita Edition has provided a boost. "In addition to that, a variety of third party  games is also planned for the future, and in order to further accelerate that flow, we decided to release new colors for the PS Vita this fall.” We heard a similar thing from Sony at E3 this year, but it seemed then the door had been left open for future releases. It seems this is no longer the case.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*SONY REVEALS PLAYSTATION PLUS LEAGUE ESPORTS PLATFORM*



Sony appears set to launch its own eSports platform called PlayStation Plus League. A new French-language site has popped up, revealing games like Street Fighter IV Ultra, Battlefield Hardline and FIFA 16 will all be included, with Championships occurring throughout the year across several different seasons and divisions. Diving deeper into the site reveals tournaments are set to kick off this week to celebrate Paris Games Week in titles including Rocket League, Mortal Kombat X and more. What's even more interesting is the fact that real money appears to be up for grabs in games here - the Project CARS website reveals a monthly stipend will be paid out to the top 32 players.

----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Xperia XZ Flagship

*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Play Station VR _ Instant Hit*

http://www.trustedreviews.com/playstation-vr-review

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony made a smartphone camera sensor that shoots video at 1,000fps*Sony has developed an image sensor for smartphones that's capable of shooting video at an astounding 1,000 frames per second (fps).
The sensor takes the conventional two-layered image sensor concept and stacks a third layer of dynamic random access memory, giving the sensor faster readout speeds that can prevent distortion during high-speed photography and record videos at a significantly higher frame rate.
According to Sony, the sensor can read a single image of 19.3 million pixels in just 1/120 of a second – a figure the electronics giant claims is four times faster than the IMX318 sensor it announced almost exactly a year ago.
This not only means less blurring and stretching when photographing moving objects, but also comes in handy when recording 1080p video at up to 1,000fps.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

*Sony Introduces PlayStation Classic Console

*

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------

